# my 3 year old Awesome Yorkie



## midiyuga (Feb 16, 2012)

here is my friend::becky:
His name is Lenny


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Lennie is adorable! Welcome.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Love him. Lenny's got it going on...


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Aww Lenny is adorable  Welcome


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

So cute with his mop head! haha


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Lenny is a real cutie!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lenny is a cutie! I think that Yorkies are just adorable but I am way too lazy and cheap to keep up with the grooming!


----------

